

GoneDaddyCertified.com - next logic step in the GoDaddy/SOPA twist - joering1

ok, so I followed online help-page on how to transfer my domains out of GoDaddy(r) to a registrar of my choice, now next logic step is that I would like to show off to everyone that I support anti-sopa move and dislike recent loose cannon aka GoDaddy move with being with/against sopa.<p>Can someone please develop a simple website, lets call it gonedaddycertified.com where I could do the following:<p>1) enter my domain name(s)<p>2) hit submit and service will check where my domain are currently hosted/registered<p>3) if none of my domains is registered with GoDaddy, then a unique ID is generated with banner "GoneDaddy Certified". Then everyone can navigate to my unique link, like: cert1402.gonedaddycertified.com where is the list of my domains with green check-mark "GoneDaddy Certified: domains NOT hosted by GoDaddy."<p>I would love to put a banner like that on my websites. Here is a simple draft how the logo/banner could look like: http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/9681/gonedaddy.gif<p>Thanks!
======
MattBearman
I created this page in the height of the GoDaddy boycott -
<http://stopsopa.mattbearman.co.uk>

I suppose if there's enough demand (and I find the free time) I could modify
it into the service you're after.

